# Freeze Proffing your Outboard...



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Don't forget, with the upcoming mid to lower twenties temps, this weekend, to pamper your rig against the sub freezing conditions. Here's a video, that covers most steps, with the most important being, place your motor to drain, in a totally vertical position. I have semi insulated engine cover, and you can even insulate your lower unit, if stored out in the conditions. Good Luck, and Happy New Year!!!


----------



## Rusty Lizard (Feb 26, 2014)

*Proffing your outboard*

I was just sitting here thinking about any small amounts of water left in the cooling system. I always keep the engine in a full upright and level position. I have protection on the side and rear of the storage. But in the 20's I am thinking about covering with a tarp and hanging a 100 watt bulb. Thanks for the prompt


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I had to make a run from Houston to Livingston a couple of years ago for a cup of water. Thatâ€™s all that came out when I set the motor vertical. Lol. Plenty to do damage I bet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryan28 (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't have a boat yet but would you recommend running the engine briefly without water to flush any remaining out of the system or will it all drain from gravity in the vertical position?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

As long as water has room to freeze and expand it should not do any damage. Water in pipes has no room to expand. Never had any problems in many many years. Never worried about an outboard.


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Gofish2day said:


> As long as water has room to freeze and expand it should not do any damage. Water in pipes has no room to expand. Never had any problems in many many years. Never worried about an outboard.


I had one freeze and crack the lower unit a few years back hanging in the slip at Livingston.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Bankin' On It said:


> I had to make a run from Houston to Livingston a couple of years ago for a cup of water. Thatâ€™s all that came out when I set the motor vertical. Lol. Plenty to do damage I bet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was a smart trip, water expands 9% larger when frozen, can make a big difference in small areas that are sealed or where water is trapped.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

McSpoon said:


> That was a smart trip, water expands 9% larger when frozen, can make a big difference in small areas that are sealed or where water is trapped.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

bryan28 said:


> I don't have a boat yet but would you recommend running the engine briefly without water to flush any remaining out of the system or will it all drain from gravity in the vertical position?


I went up to Arkansas and every morning my motor would freeze up with water residue still remaining in the cooling system. Once I launch every morning I could not get water jet to shoot out the side of the engine. Fearing I might overheat the engine I had to start the engine briefly than stop and repeats until I get water shooting out the side. A friend suggested I start the motor once the boat is out of the water to force any water trapped inside out and it worked just fine. Once I did that never had any more issues with water freezing on my outboard.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

brucevannguyen said:


> I went up to Arkansas and every morning my motor would freeze up with water residue still remaining in the cooling system. Once I launch every morning I could not get water jet to shoot out the side of the engine. Fearing I might overheat the engine I had to start the engine briefly than stop and repeats until I get water shooting out the side. A friend suggested I start the motor once the boat is out of the water to force any water trapped inside out and it worked just fine. Once I did that never had any more issues with water freezing on my outboard.


You have to be careful doing this, although it sounds so logical. Water pumps can be damaged quickly without water.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Very True WB Fisher!
I figure once I trailer it home it has enough water out that is should be OK.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Whitebassfisher said:


> brucevannguyen said:
> 
> 
> > I went up to Arkansas and every morning my motor would freeze up with water residue still remaining in the cooling system. Once I launch every morning I could not get water jet to shoot out the side of the engine. Fearing I might overheat the engine I had to start the engine briefly than stop and repeats until I get water shooting out the side. A friend suggested I start the motor once the boat is out of the water to force any water trapped inside out and it worked just fine. Once I did that never had any more issues with water freezing on my outboard.
> ...


Yes sir I was very carefull to just hit the ignition for just a few seconds and thats all it took to force what little water that was still trapped inside. I did that many times and up till today I still haven't had any issues with this engine except for forgetting to recap the oil access reservior. My main concerned that since it was cold and water pump impellar is made out of plastic and is brittle when cold one should never start the engine untill the lower unit is in the water.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Gofish2day said:


> Very True WB Fisher!
> I figure once I trailer it home it has enough water out that is should be OK.


I did not trailer my boat home but did trailer to the motel and still had water freezing and plugging up the engine every morning.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

By the way...Proffing, is actually spelled, Proofing...type o.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

brucevannguyen said:


> Gofish2day said:
> 
> 
> > Very True WB Fisher!
> ...


I think if you trailer your engine home in the vertical position without tilting it up it may work but engine will not have anything to hold still every time you hit a bump. Not good.


----------



## CT (Jun 30, 2009)

Easier safer solution than running engine out of water is one lower motor to drain all water out of lower unit. Second can of Dust Off like used for cleaning computers insert blow tube into pee hole and give a blast to clear water out of tube.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

CT said:


> Easier safer solution than running engine out of water is one lower motor to drain all water out of lower unit. Second can of Dust Off like used for cleaning computers insert blow tube into pee hole and give a blast to clear water out of tube.


Good advice Thanks !! Will try it this weekend in Arkansas.


----------



## Roostor (Jul 17, 2006)

...there is an attachment they sell at rv stores and online that attaches to the outboard flushing system. It goes where you would normally attach the water hose to freshwater flush, but instead, you screw this little dude on there and get a air hose (mine has a quick connect) and turn on the air...it blows all the water out of the cooling system....and if you have an RV you hook it to your fresh water supply, open up the faucets and turn on the air...flushes out.


----------



## Notch8 (Apr 24, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> Good advice Thanks !! Will try it this weekend in Arkansas.


I freeze proof my outboard motor and plastic impeller also.


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

Roostor said:


> ...there is an attachment they sell at rv stores and online that attaches to the outboard flushing system. It goes where you would normally attach the water hose to freshwater flush, but instead, you screw this little dude on there and get a air hose (mine has a quick connect) and turn on the air...it blows all the water out of the cooling system....and if you have an RV you hook it to your fresh water supply, open up the faucets and turn on the air...flushes out.


This is great info, thanks Roostor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

